#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Drukpa Kagutpa(Другпа Кагью).

## Eshe Drug

Интересно каково количество последователей и поклонников этой приемущественно бутанской школы у нас в России, да и в странах бывшего СССР? Нам интересно также каково отношение со стороны других направлении и школ. Пишите.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Обратитесь к Д. Дугарову. У него в подписи стоит такая традиция.

----------

Eshe Drug (29.05.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Тех, кто получил и практикует учения Друкпа, в бывшем СССР около 15-ти человек (из известных мне).

Община существует с 1995-го года, основное ядро - в Санкт-Петербурге (по однуму/два человека есть в Москве, Екатеринбурге, Минске, Бурятии и на Валааме).

Основная масса - ученики Дорзонга Ринпоче (восточная ветвь Друкпа, базировавшаяся в Кхаме), также поддерживают контакты с Дугу Чоджелом Ринпоче, Цокньи Ринпоче, Кхамтрулом Ринпоче 8-м и Джецунмой Тензин Палмо.

Основная масса практиков данной общины, как правило, выезжает для индивидуальных ретритов в Таши Джонг (Химачал Прадеш, Индия) каждую осень.

P.S.* Друкпа Кагью. Кхам* http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....t=%CA%F5%E0%EC

P.S.S. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - перерождение Джармараджи Бутана.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.03.2011), Eshe Drug (29.05.2010), Аньезка (29.05.2010), Дордже (27.03.2011)

----------


## Eshe Drug

Спасибо вам!!))

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

> Обратитесь к Д. Дугарову. У него в подписи стоит такая традиция.


Как я понимаю, у г-на ДД в подписи написано Другпа-Кагью потому, что ЧННР считается тулку Адзома Другпы Ринпоче. Думаю, сам ДД не имеет к Другпа-Кагью никакого отношения. ИМХО.

----------


## Eshe Drug

Ничего не понимаю кто есть кто и кто кем не является? :Big Grin:  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Eshe Drug

Хорошо, а есть ли кто-нибудь в Е-бурге?! Ау!!! Отзовитеся!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хорошо, а есть ли кто-нибудь в Е-бурге?! Ау!!! Отзовитеся!


http://www.facebook.com/#!/ravigal?ref=sgm есть уж

----------

Eshe Drug (21.07.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

Равиль что ли? Дак я его знаю он же Ньигма- Дзогченовец!! Путаем!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Равиль что ли? Дак я его знаю он же Ньигма- Дзогченовец!! Путаем!


А вы его поспрошайте.

----------

Eshe Drug (22.07.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

Агась, яяя! :Cool:

----------


## Нико

Какие-то вопросы по Другпа Кагью можно выяснить у меня. Если не праздный интерес, конечно.

----------

Eshe Drug (24.07.2010), Silver (24.07.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Много информации о Друкпа Кагью можно найти в

*The Cult of Tara: Magic and Ritual in Tibet. Stephan Beyer* http://books.google.com/books?id=PYU...page&q&f=false



Писалась на фактологическом материале, собранном в Таши-Джонге, 70-е прошлого века

----------

Eshe Drug (24.07.2010), Sten (05.04.2011), Вангчен (24.07.2010)

----------


## Вангчен

Сдесь можно скачать The Cult of Tara: Magic and Ritual in Tibet. Stephan Beyer 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/theology_o...ic_ritual.html

----------

Eshe Drug (24.07.2010), PampKin Head (24.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.07.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

А ещё!?))

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Как я понимаю, у г-на ДД в подписи написано Другпа-Кагью потому, что ЧННР считается тулку Адзома Другпы Ринпоче. Думаю, сам ДД не имеет к Другпа-Кагью никакого отношения. ИМХО.


интересно вы судите =[ может вы за меня ещё кушать будете и моим паспортом представляться.

Я Друкпа Кагью по многим причинам (равно и Ньингма).

1. ЧННР  реинкарнация в первую очередь Дхарма Друкпы Агван Намгьяла и Пема Карпо, и лишь за тем Адзома Друкпы. (Он поддерживает эту версию, что он Адзом Друкпа только из-за политических мотивов, что бы не было всяких распрей). По сути он является Главой Друкпа Кагью, а не Гьялван Друкпа Ринпоче, которого таким сделал ДЛ V.

2. Мы, в нашей семье, также придерживаемся учений от Дугу Чогьял Ринпоче, что из Таши Дзонга, и Кхамтрула Ринпоче (также Таши Дзонг).

3. другие передачи в Друкпа Кагью также имеются.

4. Мой старший брат Гешей Зорик Лама когда в конце 80-х стал монахом принял прибежище также у монаха традиции Друкпа Кагью, затем он жил и практиковал в Таши Дзонге.

много других причин, почему я подписываюсь Друкпа Кагью

ну ещё Памкин мой друг и товарищь которого я очень сильно люблю =))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

Аньезка (04.08.2010), Дондог (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Кстати, ЧННР считается Тулку Ума Пема Карпо, а Гьялван Друкпа Ринпоче - ТЕЛА. )))) Речь где то затерялась.
2. Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче расписывал Меригар с художниками из Таши Джонга.
3. Дорзонг Ринпоче давал Учения в Меригаре (а приглашенных учителей в Меригаре было не так и много).

Посему связь имеет место быть даже такими окольными, непрямыми путями.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Кстати, ЧННР считается Тулку Ума Пема Карпо


Кстати, никак не могу вспомнить и взять в толк: Почему  все предыдущие дхармараджи Бутана уходили насильственной смертью? И ННР остерегается Бутана.
Вроде в Бутане король нормальный, и наставник у короля - Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

В Бутане королевская династия - династия узурпаторов. Истинным королем как раз и является Чогьял Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче.
Норбу Ринпоче говорил как то за чаем, что он помнит как его убивали в прошлых жизнях когда он был королем и приятного в этом мало... .Вообще, так то Ринпоче вел тайную переписку с прошлым королем по части Ринпочиных притязаний на трон Бутана и Ринпоче заверил короля что не собирается этого делать и этим успокоил короля по нескольким причинам, одна из которых сохранение мира и стабильности, также что бы китайцы не анексировали Бутан. Китайцы намекали Ринпоче что мол вы то истиный король и если вам нужна наша помощь вы войдете в Бутан на наших штыках (как бы на законных основаниях) - я думаю после этого китайцев оттуда никаким пряником не выгнать. Поэтому Ринпоче и отказал китайским агентам.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> 2. Дугу Чёджел Ринпоче расписывал Меригар с художниками из Таши Джонга.


Вот там и произошло объединение наших техник танкописи. Зорик Лама ведь стал учеников Дугу Чогьяла, особенно по части танка. Сейчас Зорик Лама объединил традиционную бурятскую школу танка (где он единственный и последник художник на сегодня) со школой Дугу Чогьяла, получается превосходно.
Дугу Чогьял дал наставление по танка Зорику как передаются Учения, там даже какая то техника медитации присутствует.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> В Бутане королевская династия - династия узурпаторов. Истинным королем как раз и является Чогьял Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче.


То есть при поездке в Бутан лучше с собой фотографию Намкая Норбу Ринпоче не иметь и про Намкай Норбу Ринпоче не разговаривать,  даже не упоминать?

----------


## Eshe Drug

> интересно вы судите =[ может вы за меня ещё кушать будете и моим паспортом представляться.
> 
> Я Друкпа Кагью по многим причинам (равно и Ньингма).
> 
> 1. ЧННР  реинкарнация в первую очередь Дхарма Друкпы Агван Намгьяла и Пема Карпо, и лишь за тем Адзома Друкпы. (Он поддерживает эту версию, что он Адзом Друкпа только из-за политических мотивов, что бы не было всяких распрей). По сути он является Главой Друкпа Кагью, а не Гьялван Друкпа Ринпоче, которого таким сделал ДЛ V.
> 
> 2. Мы, в нашей семье, также придерживаемся учений от Дугу Чогьял Ринпоче, что из Таши Дзонга, и Кхамтрула Ринпоче (также Таши Дзонг).
> 
> 3. другие передачи в Друкпа Кагью также имеются.
> ...


 :Cool:  Серьезно!

----------


## Yagmort

кому-нибудь доводилось пообщаться с токденом Семни Дорже Ринпоче?

----------


## Dondhup

Непродолжительное общение в контакте с Eshe Drug показало, что от этого человека нужно держаться подальше, вести себя он не умеет.

А Кагью - прекрасная школа.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (27.03.2011), Евгенич (14.07.2016)

----------


## Dorje

В России есть последователи Ламы Еше (Ричард Блэквэл) - Лама Другпа Еше Тринли Одзер (IX Другмар Ринпоче). Говорят он представитель Другпа в Северной Америке, в Россию не приезжал, большинство его последователей ламу не видели. Знаете такого?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

нам ещё БлэкВэлов не хватало бы тут  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sten

> Сдесь можно скачать The Cult of Tara: Magic and Ritual in Tibet. Stephan Beyer 
> http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/theology_o...ic_ritual.html


Будте так добры, перезалейте пожалуйста книгу!

----------


## PampKin Head

если кто-то ищет Гуру, рекомендую обратить внимание (на обоих, кстати). 
*Tashi Jong, Himachal Pradesh*, India

----------


## PampKin Head

+ Чогон Ринпоче, монастырь недалеко от Бунтара, Химачал Прадеш

----------


## PampKin Head

*Tashi Jong, HP*

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------

